# Traveler Slimline x5 usb port identification



## Sledesma1 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi, recently my mother bought this camera at a garage sale and she wanted me to help set up this camera. I found the battery and a SD card for her but when I used it, the camera says "card error". I knew it needs a firmware update since its a 4GB sd card but the camera she bought didnt come with a usb cable. There is no luck finding it online to identify what type of usb cable it was and its very different from the other ones. here is the picture here.



















This is all i could do for now, so if any of you know what it is, please send me a link of a store to buy one of usb cable for these or what type of port it is.


----------



## Sledesma1 (Aug 10, 2005)

bump.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks to me like a proprietary connector. After market and used market may yield a result.


----------

